# Buckshot treestand pars



## miktom (Nov 14, 2012)

One of the outdoor programs mentioned the name of a company to find replacement parts for your stands. I missed the name, did anyone catch it or know where parts can be found?
Thanks


----------



## EON (Nov 20, 2012)

Do a search on Equalizer tree stands, they bought the Buckshot line and actually improved on it.  Didn't think it could be done, but they did.


----------



## yelojaket (Dec 6, 2012)

Here you go:

http://www.austintreestands.com/


----------



## KEG (Dec 6, 2012)

^This^
Got some replacement parts for mine last year.


----------

